# Require Admin Password for Software Installation



## riffdex (Mar 13, 2010)

Hey everybody. Basically, my mother (and brother when he uses her computer) is constantly getting spyware/viruses/etc that I have to constantly fix. It is Windows 7 Professional. I decided I just want to completely disable software installs without an admin password. If she wants to install something, I can enter the PW for her if I think she ought to install it and it's safe. (She doesn't install programs often anyways - mostly just Facebook for her - As for my brother, he installs all sorts of pirating/torrent software [compromising my mother's computer and all of the data stored on it], and he will not be allowed to install anything again.).

My problem is I can't get this setup to work properly. I managed to disable software installs on non-Admin users but now all it does is say "This program is blocked by group policy. For more information, contact your system Administrator" when you try to install a program, when I need it to always prompt for Admin password.

I don't understand why it does this, I followed all of the steps to make it ask for Admin password to install. But all it does is say that message and there is no way to bypass this restriction on a standard user account. Software installs fine on Admin user account. (Running an installation file as Admin still does not allow it to run on a standard user account). Please help me get this to work, and thank you for any help you can provide!


----------



## A1tecice (Jun 1, 2010)

What you could do is turn on the guest account and have them, use that? then just keep one ADMIN account for you to use/log into?


----------



## riffdex (Mar 13, 2010)

A1tecice said:


> What you could do is turn on the guest account and have them, use that? then just keep one ADMIN account for you to use/log into?


What is the difference between them using a guest account vs standard user account? Would the guest account allow installation of software when Admin password is provided?


----------



## A1tecice (Jun 1, 2010)

You can set up the Security policy to do just about anything you want, Here is a nice tutorial for you:

How do I create a secure Guest Account in Windows 7? | TechRepublic

hope this helps,

Alt


----------



## The_Janitor (Sep 10, 2012)

You could create an Administrator account for yourself, and downgrade your mother's account to "Standard User".


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

Tell your brother not to download torrents that they spread viruses and malware. Some people need to be taught what not to do on a pc I guess lol.


----------



## riffdex (Mar 13, 2010)

JackBauer_24 said:


> Tell your brother not to download torrents that they spread viruses and malware. Some people need to be taught what not to do on a pc I guess lol.


My brother is out of control it is not my concern for his torrents he doesn't care if he's compromising my mother's computer and every document she's ever made in her life. I will simply disable the POSSIBILITY of him ever installing anything on the computer. The whole point of this is I need to disable software installation. 


The_Janitor said:


> You could create an Administrator account for yourself, and downgrade your mother's account to "Standard User".


She already is a standard user as I said... Now just how can I make it so it will prompt for an Admin PW if anything is installed on her account?


----------



## The_Janitor (Sep 10, 2012)

riffdex said:


> She already is a standard user as I said... Now just how can I make it so it will prompt for an Admin PW if anything is installed on her account?


I think what you are trying to do is give a Standard User Admin privileges if they can provide and Admin password on demand. I don't think you can get a window demanding an Admin PW to pop up while running a Standard Account. Either you are running an Administrator account or not. There is no "try", there is only "do", or "do not".



However, you can restrict the Standard Account so that it cannot install software.

How to restrict or prevent users from installing programs in Windows 7


----------

